# Who to trust in the GTA to assemble amp?



## Beano Addict (Jun 26, 2013)

I'd like to have a perfectly accurate JTM45 built for me using parts I would provide. I have zero experience in assembling electronics so this is clearly out of my league and would like to recruit somebody with credibility, experience, and integrity to perform the work.

Can anybody recommend a veteran builder for me who resides in the GTA (preferably Scarborough or Toronto proper)?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Steve Moratto 

416-561-4101


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Yes, Steve Moratto.


----------



## Beano Addict (Jun 26, 2013)

Sent an email 2 days ago but have yet to get a reply.


----------



## Beano Addict (Jun 26, 2013)

Anybody else I could trust who's thorough and a Marshall expert to build me a JTM45 with mostly NOS parts in the GTA?


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I just spoke to him. He's waiting for your call.


----------



## Beano Addict (Jun 26, 2013)

I did give him a call and he answered right away. Turns out he hasn't received my email. No idea why. Both our addresses are Gmail ones.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Well he smokes solder big time.


----------

